# Rollerball or fountain pen



## big d 51

I am going to purchase me a decent pen $200 to $400. They had one that cost $5000. I about fell over. 

Anyways, I can't decide between rollerball or fountain. I am considering fountain just to have something different but I don't know if this is the right decision. I write very little. I am concern about it being messy and having to dip the fountain in ink if I go a week or so without writing. Any suggestions? Are they just as easy to write with or am I going to have to change up my writing style? Any comments would be appreciated. 

In addition, has anyone seen a pen that may have like a cross shape at the end of the piece that hooks onto your shirt? Just curious. 

Thanks.


----------



## daeskimo

personally, if I were to get one pen for everyday use, I'd go with rollerball just for ease of use. If you don't intend on using it often, then go for the fountain pen. You can always go for the sensible thing and get both! ;-)


----------



## big d 51

daeskimo said:


> personally, if I were to get one pen for everyday use, I'd go with rollerball just for ease of use. If you don't intend on using it often, then go for the fountain pen. You can always go for the sensible thing and get both! ;-)


Ease of use is exactly what I want which is why I am leaning towards a rollerball. I am inexperience so wanted to make sure I was on the right track. Thank you for your input.


----------



## JCH14

Hi there, I was in the same boat not too long ago, but decided to bite the bullet and get both a rollerball and a fountain pen. The rollerball, at first, I thought was good for everyday use but after I got my fountain pen I switched to using that every day as the writing experience was in a different league! Now I only use the rollerball for very quick notes (and also as a 'pocket pen') where the nib on the fountain pen may be damaged by the quick, harsh writing. This is just my opinion but I hope it helps and that you find your perfect pen!
Regards

James


----------



## big d 51

Thank you for your feed back James.


----------



## D N Ravenna

I am pretty much using fountain pens daily. I do keep a couple of roller balls around in case I have to deal with a carbonless paper (less and less common these days) or my fountain pen of the day is too far away for quick access.

Your price range will net you a nice pen, but if I could suggest, look at some reputable steel nib fountain pens that run well under $100. I think even Visconti offers one under that mark, and you can pick up a TWSBI or Lamy for around half of that.

I don't know what your pen width preferences are, but if you get a Medium nib, you may be able to use it under more conditions. While I have some fancy flex nibs and some fine nibs for "pretty" writing, I have several medium steel nibs that I use for day-to-day work. Conditions may be dusty, hot, cold, etc. But these pens write so well that it is like having a fountain pen ball point if you can imagine that. :-!

But before you get too carried away ;-), these are still fountain pens. The tines on the nibs *may* need minor tweaking to get the smoothest of lines. You may have to try *one or two *other inks to find one that flows the best. They usually will *perform* differently on different kinds of paper.

But like I said, I have to write daily for work and use nothing but.

Good luck on making your choice!

Dan


----------



## big d 51

Dan thank you so much for your post as well. I was starting to get discouraged due to lack of replies. 

I think I am going to take your advice by buying a cheaper fountain pen at first. Try it for a little while, then decide what I want my next purchase to be. I'm considering a decent mont blanc as they are some what popular at my work area.


----------



## Shangas

Don't buy a Montblanc because it's a Montblanc. Buy a pen you like. If the pen you like is a Montblanc and you want it because it's a good pen that you're comfortable with, then buy it. But don't buy a ballpoint Montblanc. In my mind those are a waste of time. Buy a fountain pen. 

Fountain pens are hardly high maintenance. They require the correct ink (easily found) and occasional cleaning. But so does your car.


----------



## D N Ravenna

Shangas said:


> Fountain pens are hardly high maintenance. They require the correct ink (easily found) and occasional cleaning. But so does your car.


Well, you gotta be realistic there. While the FPs are hardly high maintenance, you have to know that when one does not write well, you need to have the nib looked at. The correct ink can be an issue. I have a TWSBI with perhaps a slight feed issue. I had to go through three different brands of ink to find one that worked. Most folks new to the game are going to have just one bottle of ink. Agreed on the cleaning.

Personally, I think FPs are the cat's meow. That doesn't mean they are trouble free.

Cheers!
Dan


----------



## MID

For a fountain pen, the writing is all in the nib. A good nib can be expensive to make, and that's why fountain pens are expensive. In a rollerball/ballpoint, the writing is in the refills. If you get a pen that takes a standard refill (i.e, Parker style refill), and many pens do, you have a variety of refills to choose from. But, it seems to me that spending $200 to $400 for a rollerball/ballpoint is not necessary, when the writing quality is determined by the refill. In choosing a rollerball/ballpoint, get something pleasing to the eye and comfortable to hold and use. You don't need to spend a lot of money (unless you really, really like it.)


----------



## Shangas

I did not say that FPs are trouble-free. I would never make that claim. I merely say that FPs are NOT the super-duper-ultra-uber-complicated-hair-pulling monstrosities that almost everyone these days seems to think they are. They need occasional maintenance and the right diet. That's it. 

The reason why I steer away from BP pens is because, as MID has said - All you're writing with is the refill. All the rest of the money goes into the fancy 'case' that the refill sits in. 

With a FP, you're writing with the nib. And nibs can be customised and come in different styles. It would make more sense to me, to buy something which will last longer and which you have more variety in, than to buy something that is nothing more than a fancy box for a mediocre writing instrument. Especially when you're gonna be hocking out hundreds of bucks for a Montblanc.


----------



## RichieP

I love fountain pens, but in my opinion if you know you are going to write very little you are better off with a rollerball. A fountain pen that does not get used enough will often have problems with ink drying in the feed.
I find fountain pens to be a little more comfortable to write with than rollerballs because I like to hold my pen at a shallow angle to the paper. A rollerball has to be held a little more upright, but it still doesn't require the pressure of a ballpoint. And the only maintenance your rollerball will ever need is changing the refill when it runs out, and those refills will last you a good long time if you write very little.


----------



## buffalowings

a fountain pen is a dream when the nib/feed and flow are well adjusted from the start (if not, return to the manufacturer or send it to a person such as richard binder, john mottishaw, or mike masuyama who will tune and modify the writing to your preference) it will stay that way if you don't bend the nib or strike the nib against anything that could damage it. But fountain pens only work well on rather expensive fine papers and notebooks you find at a art supply store because today's paper is too thin to hold the ink without running everywhere. for practical purposes, a rollerball is still better


----------

